# Hello



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

Just wanted to say hello to all! I'm looking to get a good espresso, cortado at home so I thought this would be a good place to start.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Harry!

Have you got a machine/grinder yet or are you on the hunt for one at the moment?

Good luck in your cortado quest - I'm sure with the help of the knowledgeable peeps on this forum you'll get there in record time.

Henry


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for that. No not yet I'm on the hunt at the moment but with funds a bit tight am willing to hold out. As for a machine I think the Gaggia Classic (Italy model) will suit me. As for the grinder not sure Rancilio Rocky maybe if one comes up at the right price - love the style of the Eureka Mignon though.

I live 5 minutes away from Bella Barista so I try not to let my imagination wander!


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

Many thanks


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome, I am also new and on the hunt to make the perfect flat white at home!


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello and all the best on your journey in making the perfect flat white!


----------



## coffeek (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi, all the best in your quest for perfect coffee


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## benjl (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome, Harry - living that close to Bella Barista sounds delightful and dangerous.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Were you named after the Beefheart track?


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes, they've got a thing going on the 7th November with Rocket Milano co-founder Andrew Meo giving a short talk about the history of Rocket Espresso and the new Rocket R Nine One will be available to try! Unfortunately work gets in the way, again!

Hello Norvin, yes, well spotted.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Harry Irene said:


> Yes, they've got a thing going on the 7th November with Rocket Milano co-founder Andrew Meo giving a short talk about the history of Rocket Espresso and the new Rocket R Nine One will be available to try! Unfortunately work gets in the way, again!
> 
> Hello Norvin, yes, well spotted.


Thought so. You don't run a canteen do you?

Always been a Beefheart fan. Got his autograph back in 74, still have it.


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

As I recall he liked coffee from fairly obscure places. Big Eyed Beans From Venus being a case in point.


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow! Only managed to catch the Magic Band a couple of years ago fronted by Drumbo, good set but obviously lacking the man himself.

Yeah, wonder what they tasted like!


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

No, don't run a canteen, had some rough coffee in few though.


----------

